# Poner filtro a un tweeter



## maildr (Dic 10, 2006)

Quiero poner un tweeter en paralelo con los altavoces ya existentes para reforzar los agudos en una minicadena de salon. El tweeter es de 80 w. y 8 ohmios. ¿Que caracteristicas deberia tener el condensador que actue como filtro en este caso?


----------



## Guest (Dic 10, 2006)

Coloca un capacitor de poliester de 3.3uF en serie con la terminal positiva del agudo.


----------



## LuisTesla (May 31, 2012)

maildr dijo:


> Quiero poner un tweeter en paralelo con los altavoces ya existentes para reforzar los agudos en una minicadena de salon. El tweeter es de 80 w. y 8 ohmios. ¿Que caracteristicas deberia tener el condensador que actue como filtro en este caso?



 Eso depende de la frecuencia que pueda actuar el tweeter, ejemplo si el tweeter trabaja comodo de los 7000hz hacia arriba, deberia conectarse en serie un condensador de 2,842 uF ( claro esta buscar una medida comercial que se aproxime a este numero), y te recomiendo que sea de poliester. Pero debes conocer el rango de frecuencia mas bajo que el tweeter puede reproducir "sin dañarse" y "sin producir distorcion".


----------



## nasaserna (May 31, 2012)

Buenas tardes una minicadena de salon, es una forma muy poco detallada para saber a que se va a enfrentar el tweeter, podrías especificar la potencia del equipo de amplificación pues con solo usar el condensador en serie puedes ayudar a su funcionamiento, pero si el amplificador entrega potencias de mas de 50W rms te recomendaría una resistencia en serie de 10 ohmios a 10w además del condensador. pues te limitará  en algo la potencia que le llegue al tweeter.


----------

